# couple pics of last week



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

took couple pics then battries on camera went dead go figure. was out for about 10hrs that night had around 10" or so


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Good storm*

That was a good storm I was out for 12 hrs. now they say we can get about 2" tonight. :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

that was a good storm made up little for last month only went out twice. i hopefully will get that 2" really want to get out do some plowing. this year hasnt really been as good as was last year. im sure hopefully theres one or 2 more storms to come.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh I hear ya we need more snow, good luck hopefully we get the snow... my neighbors are getting tired of me doing my naked snow dance in the front yard lol.


----------

